# What's the difference between cutting off limbs and framing?



## Senor Hound (May 30, 2008)

Okay, so I have heard when photographing someone to not "cut off" their limbs (i.e. hands and feet).  But, I was looking at a magazine cover that cut a model off at the mid thigh level.  This got me thinking...

There are tons of shots there that don't show a person's whole body, yet this rule of cutting people's limbs off still applies.  As far as composure, how can you tell when you're cutting limbs off, or simply getting in tight on the subject?  For example, my avatar shows me with my head on my hands, but my elbows are cut out.  I know this is a no-no, yet how am I supposed to get a close shot without cutting off my elbows?

Does this make any sense?  I know there's some ideas or "rules" to follow for this, but right now, I can't tell when I'm going to be cutting off limbs and making a crummy shot or when I'm just zooming in close and getting a great shot.


----------



## dylj (May 30, 2008)

The rule I've heard is "don't cut people off at their joints", which I find practical and reasonable.


----------



## Alex_B (May 30, 2008)

just look at the image and ask yourself if it looks something is missing. If not, then it is OK.


----------



## JerryPH (May 30, 2008)

The key point, as mentioned is to not amputate at the joints... lol

Mid-arm or leg looks a lot more natural and looks as if it is done on purpose.  Knees and elbows are the key areas to avoid cropping.


----------



## Alfred D. (May 30, 2008)

"Don't cut off limbs" isn't a rule, it is a goal.
Goals aren't always achievable.


----------



## JerryPH (May 30, 2008)

Alfred D. said:


> "Don't cut off limbs" isn't a rule, it is a goal.
> Goals aren't always achievable.


 
... and rules are made to be broken.  

The point of it all is just don't make your subject look like an amputee when they aren't (and even better, when they *are*).


----------



## chrisburke (May 30, 2008)

as stated, its not dont cut off limb, its dont cut at the joint.. so you have an arm... you need to crop... do you crop at the wrist??? no... elbow?? no... how about forarm.. BINGO... it really does make a difference i've noticed... my sister took some pics of my wife and i for us and there were a few where she framed it at the knee or elbow, and they look bad


----------



## christopher walrath (May 30, 2008)

There are three types of portraits.  Full length, half and bust.  Full length is all (most) of the body.  If you have the LOWER legs you should have the feet and try not to ptograph the soles of the feet unless it lends to the overall appearance of the photograph and its presentation.  Half is basically from the waist up and should include the arms.  Bust is upper chest and face.

But yes, rules are made to be broken.  AMEN.


----------



## Garbz (May 30, 2008)

One is an incredibly painful procedure preferably done by a trained surgeon, and the other involves taking a picture and putting a border around it.

Ok in seriousness, cutting off limbs isn't what it sounds like. When people say this we're talking about full body shots with toes missing, or someone taking a 3/4 or 1/2 body shot and the hand is missing from one arm.


----------



## dEARlEADER (May 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> just look at the image and ask yourself if it looks something is missing. If not, then it is OK.



+1


----------



## Senor Hound (May 30, 2008)

So did I do an okay job in my avatar?  Here's a full shot

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3058/2493629119_87585e8f40_o.jpg

I know this isn't the part for criticism, but I still don't quite get it.  I cut the shot off at the arm/forearm, but my arms come back in to the photo, so I don't know if this would be considered cutting off limbs or not.


----------



## Ben-71 (May 31, 2008)

Rules are good as a starting point. 
Many times, bending the rule looks better. Many times, there's 
more than one good cropping.

This, I think, sums it up pretty well  
"just look at the image and ask yourself if it looks something is 
missing. If not, then it is OK." [Alex_B]

IMO, your crop looks fine.​


----------



## Josh66 (May 31, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Ok in seriousness, cutting off limbs isn't what it sounds like. When people say this we're talking about full body shots with toes missing, or someone taking a 3/4 or 1/2 body shot and the hand is missing from one arm.


That's how I've always understood it.  Also, "cutting off limbs" is something that happens by accident, framing is intentional.


----------



## PhotoDonkey (May 31, 2008)

I like to lop heads off in my photos.


----------



## JimmyO (May 31, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## JerryPH (May 31, 2008)

I am more artistic than that, and tend to lean towards being Picasso-esque.  I lope off ears, noses and eyes.


----------



## PhotoDonkey (May 31, 2008)

Wouldn't Ears be Van Gogh?


----------

